# Jergensen woodworking vises



## redeth20 (Apr 3, 2007)

I am working on a project for school. I am a drafting student and we are drawing a vise for a project. The problem is it is broken in one spot and I don't know what it looked like originally. I've searched all over the internet and I can't find a picture of the part of the vise I need. If anyone owns this vise and could take some pictures of it from all sides and post them on this thread or e-mail them to me I would really appreciate it. The vise is a Jorgensen quick release woodworker's vise. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*redeth20, W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Red

I don't have one any more ,but maybe the pictures below will help,
The quick release part is under the main part,in the center, it's a dog the hangs down about 1/4" to 3/8" and a slot in the screw is the key to the vise, they break all the time and that's why I don't have one any more 

Note if no ones comes up with a real picture you can go to Rockler or WoodCraft and take a picture of one. 


Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

redeth,

If BJ's pictures aren't enough, let me know. I have one on my bench and wil be happy to provide some additional shots.

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## redeth20 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone. The part that is broken is the jaw that is stationary. I really need pictures of the bottom of the stationary jaw. If you could post some pics of that part Bob N. I would be thrilled.


----------

